# Lowtech 20H



## jball1125 (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks very nice. And the fish are sweet!


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that a ram? It's a beautyroud:


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

yes i have one little gold guy and a little blue girl. i absolutely love these fish and they are my favorite.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

AesopRocks247 said:


> rams


My current favorite too. She's beautiful, I hope to find my boys one just like her. 
He's got great rosiness, I almost picked up one very similar recently.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

i just got them today so theyre still settling in. absolutely the most gorgeous fish, i get so excited everytime i look at them.


----------



## reeeeet (Feb 16, 2010)

i want a pair just like them. they are so playful and great. post a picture of the happy beta, too.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks great! In my opinion it is missing some large rocks and a piece of driftwood. But I am a total hardscape freak so it may just be me.


----------



## tanknewbie (Apr 27, 2010)

love the tank. +1 on the hardscape. Doesn't need to be the focus of the tank and would prbly look better buried behind the plants. Quick question, are you using any co2 or fertz with those T5's?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

no c02 or ferts yet. i just built a little stone structure behind the purple swords in the center for the rams to hide in and i think im gonna put another one behind the melon in the back corner. havent found a small enough piece of driftwood to put in there yet. my old piece got ruined from ick medication.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You need to pull your Java ferns up some out of the substrate so that their rhizomes (the thick green "stem" that the leaves and roots grow out of) are exposed to light. Otherwise they'll rot and the whole plant will die.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> You need to pull your Java ferns up some out of the substrate so that their rhizomes (the thick green "stem" that the leaves and roots grow out of) are exposed to light. Otherwise they'll rot and the whole plant will die.


theyre on top of the substrate. only some of the little thread roots are in the flourite. thanks though.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

so i came home from work to find that the rams are breeding.. strange.


----------



## acropora1981 (May 30, 2010)

Do you have any dither fish in there with the rams? My male gets really rough with his female around breeding time but it helps to have some dither fish...


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

i have like 6 pristella tetras a couple harlequin rasboras and a few glo lite tetras


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Rams ate their eggs, haha oh well. maybe next time


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Nice garden.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

6-ottos, 9-cardinals, 6-glolites,1-goldram,1-blueram

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4073/4824902919_0ab96e7608_b.jpg


----------



## ohyeahcrx (Mar 21, 2008)

AesopRocks247 said:


> Rams ate their eggs, haha oh well. maybe next time


Good luck trying to get those eggs out without messing up the entire scape of the tank haha. But baby rams would def be nice.


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

Are your T5 NO or HO? I am hurting trying to keep a 20H with the same setup lowtech and algae free. Dosing? Photoperoid? Just curious


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

t5HO, pretty much no algae with the otto crew of 6. doing nothing other than periodical water changes. lights are on for about 8 hours and i just bumped it up to 10 to possibly get some algae to keep the ottos happy. the rams keep making babies but they get eaten. ill get a little breeder tank one of these days.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

AesopRocks247 said:


> Current Nova Extreme 2x24w T5


That is a lot of light. Are you injecting Co2?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

tore it down and no i wasnt doing anything, it eventually got some alge.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

AesopRocks247 said:


> tore it down and no i wasnt doing anything, it eventually got some alge.


You tore the tank down? It was beautiful! My hi tech (granted I'm totally new to all of this) doesn't look half that good!


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah man, it was really too high in light, it eventually got algae-fied. it needed c02. i just consolidated everything.it was kick ass for a while though i wont lie. i dont really like little tanks. theyre too touchy, stuff can change so fast in there.


----------

